# Gold content in an ebay type glob



## Claudie (Sep 18, 2014)

Somehow I drifted to the back side of YouTube and happened across this video. The guy made a bar from melting Gold plated connector pins from motherboards and sent it away for analysis. He shows the results he received. Maybe this will help some of the new guys that come here with a box full of these they have bought from ebay. 
http://youtu.be/VmKkb_33koQ?t=42s

EDIT: 
2.6% Nickel
80%Copper
15.3% Zinc
2% Tin
99.96% NOT GOLD


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 18, 2014)

Too bad the guy didn't post the fleabay link.


----------



## Geo (Sep 18, 2014)

Think about it, copper + tin = bronze. The pins were slot connector pins with a gold content of about 0.01%. That 0.04% may be an exaggeration. Even at 0.04%. 123.2g of metal will contain 0.049g of gold. That's probably more than is actually there.

Edited to correct alloy. I meant to say phosphor bronze and left out phosphor and zinc.


----------



## Geo (Sep 18, 2014)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Too bad the guy didn't post the fleabay link.



Actually, he makes the drops and sells them on Ebay. We talked about it and he says people should know better.


----------



## Claudie (Sep 18, 2014)

I think the 0.04% was misc metal, not necessarily all 0.04% was Gold.


----------



## justinhcase (Sep 19, 2014)

would you sell a three nine's bar of gold as a copper bar.
Gold is no more than a trace impurity so people should not describe them as being for "Gold Recovery".
They are great little bar's if you want to do some casting work but they should not be advertised as any thing other than scrap bronze and that is if you wanted to be generous.
Muggers say kind of the same thing as your friend.E,G."He should not have taken a short cut down such a dark ally what was did he expect??"
Still I have bought my share of brass ring's and tungsten filled items so it is the only way to learn some times.
Let us hope disseminating the right information helps' reduce this trade.


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 24, 2014)

That guy talk so much of nonsense in his videos no wonder people are coming here with stupid ideas after watching that garbage.


----------



## Claudie (Sep 24, 2014)

patnor1011 said:


> That guy talk so much of nonsense in his videos no wonder people are coming here with stupid ideas after watching that garbage.



I agree 100%


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 24, 2014)

If someone put gold flakes in a pile of poop they could find an idiot on fleabay to buy it. :roll:


----------



## Claudie (Sep 24, 2014)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> If someone put gold flakes in a pile of poop they could find an idiot on fleabay to buy it. :roll:



http://www.ebay.com/itm/PP10-1-Real-MOOSE-POOP-doo-doo-nugget-gold-NECKLACE-jewelry-fun-WEIRD-gift-/390422664338?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae7011492


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 25, 2014)

Claudie said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > If someone put gold flakes in a pile of poop they could find an idiot on fleabay to buy it. :roll:
> ...




ROFLMAO... See I told you.


----------



## justinhcase (Sep 25, 2014)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Claudie said:
> 
> 
> > Barren Realms 007 said:
> ...


What a wonderful gift.
I may have to get one for my Ex and not tell her what it is.


----------



## Geo (Sep 25, 2014)

"For the man who has everything". Well, almost everything. "Oh honey, I love it. Poop on a chain"


----------



## necromancer (Dec 23, 2014)

it looks like there selling.........


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 23, 2014)

That's pure gold! :mrgreen: 

If someone wants raw materials for a necklace, I have some I collected a couple of years ago just to see if I could sell it on ebay.
Painting and polishing the turd is left to the buyer.

... getting ready for the onrush of buyers... 8) 

Göran


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 23, 2014)

justinhcase said:


> What a wonderful gift.
> I may have to get one for my Ex and not tell her what it is.



Nah I would say it with flowers. Buy her a triffid....


----------



## jungle_Dave (Jan 2, 2015)

Geo said:


> Think about it, copper + tin = bronze. The pins were slot connector pins with a gold content of about 0.01%. That 0.04% may be an exaggeration. Even at 0.04%. 123.2g of metal will contain 0.049g of gold. That's probably more than is actually there.
> 
> Edited to correct alloy. I meant to say phosphor bronze and left out phosphor and zinc.




That gives me an idea Geo!
My wife is an artist and I have been saving scrap bronze for a while for future sculpture.
Now I know what to do with the pins after I remove the foils 
If she gives up on it I can always cast boat propeller blades or sell them on ebay as bronze recovery nuggets.


----------



## hillminer (Mar 24, 2017)

A friend of mine sent about 150 lbs of pins into a refiner and came out with about 3.50 troy ounces. that was in the 90s when gold was arround 400.00 per oz


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Mar 24, 2017)

hillminer said:


> A friend of mine sent about 150 lbs of pins into a refiner and came out with about 3.50 troy ounces. that was in the 90s when gold was arround 400.00 per oz



Is the 3.5ozt before or after the refiner fee?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 25, 2017)

hillminer said:


> A friend of mine sent about 150 lbs of pins into a refiner and came out with about 3.50 troy ounces. that was in the 90s when gold was arround 400.00 per oz



That's $28/pound at a $1200 spot. Your friend probably got cheated, especially if they were fully plated pins.


----------



## kurtak (Mar 25, 2017)

goldsilverpro said:


> hillminer said:
> 
> 
> > A friend of mine sent about 150 lbs of pins into a refiner and came out with about 3.50 troy ounces. that was in the 90s when gold was arround 400.00 per oz
> ...




GSP - you took the word right out of my mouth because I was thinking the same thing  

Kurt


----------



## snoman701 (Mar 27, 2017)

I've thought about doing this with my pins. 

I just don't get WHY people pay so much for them. I mean, yeah, there's a sucker born every minute...but WOW.

Heck...melt in a virgin gram of gold to the lot with the guarantee of "this ingot contains AT LEAST 1 gram of gold. 

Of course, you'd want to make sure the pins you are melting don't perform too well.


----------



## Rolf (Aug 25, 2019)

goldsilverpro said:


> hillminer said:
> 
> 
> > A friend of mine sent about 150 lbs of pins into a refiner and came out with about 3.50 troy ounces. that was in the 90s when gold was arround
> ...



Those pins have abot 4.9 grams Gold for 1.000 grams.
Análisis Oct. 10, 1985 by Wieland Pforzheim in Germany.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Aug 25, 2019)

hillminer said:


> A friend of mine sent about 150 lbs of pins into a refiner and came out with about 3.50 troy ounces. that was in the 90s when gold was arround 400.00 per oz



Well that hurt.


----------

